# Crushing beer cans



## ksor (Oct 13, 2012)

Here is my new project for a "beer can crusher" mounted on a exercise bike !
The bike is stripped and ready for the additional chruncing unit.
Now I have to make the chrunch unit - here is the plan:

(Translation in the upper right corner !)

http://kelds.weebly.com/daringseknuser.html


----------



## Old Iron (Oct 13, 2012)

ksor

That looks like it would work fine, Are you going to put some racks in it so the cans will drop in after the one is crushed and fall out of the bottom?

Paul


----------



## ksor (Oct 13, 2012)

Old Iron said:


> ksor
> 
> That looks like it would work fine, Are you going to put some racks in it so the cans will drop in after the one is crushed and fall out of the bottom?
> 
> Paul



You got the idea - yes, a big one and on the exercise bike it would look like an pedal-driven anti-air-gun :lmao:


----------



## Rbeckett (Oct 13, 2012)

kSOR,
Looks slick to me.  I would make an opening or slot just at tad bigger than a crushed can on the bottom to allow a crushed can to fall clear and build a hopper that will align and feed the cans individually to each crushing piston.  Definately a neat idea and a great engineering challenge for making it work quickly and easilly.  DON'T FORGET TO LINK IN YOUR PROGRESS AS YOU GO!!
Bob


----------



## davidh (Oct 13, 2012)

i would add a fairly heavy flywheel to the assembly to keep the pedaling smooth. . .


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 13, 2012)

A small piston coming in from the opposite side of the 'anvil' when the crusher piston is at the Top Dead Centre will help release the crushed can, especially if it's out toward the rim of the can. The cans will tend to expand against the sides of the tubes as they are crushed.


----------

